# Fenix Headband + Throw Light + ZebraLight Flood



## varuscelli (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just playing around here, but I was inspired by another thread and some personal needs for outdoor flood and throw combinations that I wanted to achieve using items I already own. Or should I just go ahead and buy more new stuff? 

This might seem like overkill in terms of loading up a headband, but I'm playing around with attaching a ZebraLight floody headlamp to the front of this Fenix Headband and using the Zebralight for flood and whatever else I want to attach to one side or the other for throw. 

I'm using the Zebralight H501w here, which is light weight and great for seeing what's around my feet and immediately in front of me -- and on the side holder(s) I can attach whatever preferred light that will fit in the 18-22mm holder(s). In this particular configuration, I've attached one of my old Fenix L2D AA lights for throw. 

What seems to make sense for any needed battery changes (if using something like this for any extended time) is to use lights that are both AA or both CR123A for easy compatibility. 

I've tried attaching the ZebraLight flood vertically in one of the side holders, but it's so floody from that position that it tends to shine into the side of the eyes -- so it seems better attached to the front of the headband with one of the ZebraLight silicon holders, I think. 

Again, this might seem like overkill, but it provides flood and whatever throw light that would meet personal preferences rather than having to find that perfect headlamp that covers all the bases -- and I was able to piece this together with some of my existing lights and Fenix headband. There are a lot of configurations that would be possible like this, depending on any given individual's available lights, mixing different floods and throw lights.

Just putting this out there as an idea for discussion, critique, or whatever. Since I was experimenting, I figured I'd run it through the forum. 







Here's a version without the second Fenix light holder attached. And personally, I doubt I'd ever use the spare battery holder on the headband either since it just adds more weight that I'd as soon have in a pocket rather than on my head. If I want another light attached, I don't mind the extra light holder or weight...but not the spare battery holder and its additional weight.


----------



## psychbeat (Aug 10, 2011)

Ive done similar things with p60 lights ziptied to my zebralight band when
its on my helmet. I had to use an old broken zebra holder to keep the
flashlight from flopping. worked pretty well!!

now Im craving a custom dual XM-L in neutral with one bare for flood
and one in a reflector or narrow optic..


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 10, 2011)

psychbeat said:


> Ive done similar things with p60 lights ziptied to my zebralight band when
> its on my helmet. I had to use an old broken zebra holder to keep the
> flashlight from flopping. worked pretty well!!


 
The neat thing about the Fenix headband is that the holders will easily rotate to point the side light at any angle you wish (it rotates in small incremental clicks a full 360 degrees). And the top band provides a lot of extra support to more evenly distribute the weight of the lights over the head (or over a hat, which is the way I like to wear it for even better weight distribution).


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 10, 2011)

*I like it!*

Did you fix the routing of the band to make the headband non-slipping?
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nix-Headband&p=3415132&viewfull=1#post3415132


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: I like it!*



MichaelW said:


> Did you fix the routing of the band to make the headband non-slipping?
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nix-Headband&p=3415132&viewfull=1#post3415132


 
You know, I've seen that thread and the rerouting diagram, but I haven't done that. I haven't noticed any slipping yet, but I'm assuming that the method in the diagram represents and improvement. I haven't played around with doing it, though (and maybe I should).


----------



## aquaholik (Aug 11, 2011)

Thinking about purchasing a Fenix headband but I noticed the 18-22 mm limitation. What is the floodiest LED flashlight with at least 200 lumens that use AA batteries that has a tube diameter of 18-22 mm. I just measured my 220 lumens LED flashlight and it is 35 mm.

I looked at the Jetbeam PA40 but it wil definitely not fit the Fenix headband.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 11, 2011)

aquaholik said:


> What is the floodiest LED flashlight with at least 200 lumens that use AA batteries that has a tube diameter of 18-22 mm. I just measured my 220 lumens LED flashlight and it is 35 mm.



Probably something with an xm-l. I am thinking the Thrunite Neutron 1A, or if you orient the finger grooves away from the clamping surface-Xeno E03 v2, maybe something like the Spark SL5.
or something with a built-in diffuser, SC51Fw.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 11, 2011)

aquaholik said:


> Thinking about purchasing a Fenix headband but I noticed the 18-22 mm limitation. What is the floodiest LED flashlight with at least 200 lumens that use AA batteries that has a tube diameter of 18-22 mm. I just measured my 220 lumens LED flashlight and it is 35 mm.
> 
> I looked at the Jetbeam PA40 but it wil definitely not fit the Fenix headband.


 
Since this headband is a Fenix brand, I suspect they designed it to work primarily with their own kind of narrow diameter AA and CR123A Fenix lights. For 2xAA, that would seem to be the current LD20, which is a 180 lumen light. 

One idea might be to e-mail the 4Sevens people (http://www.4sevens.com/) and ask them what their recommendation would be for the brightest AA they have that is compatible with the headband. 

Another option might be the Olight T25 (210 lumens), which should be close to the right size but perhaps just over (and I'm not sure how hard and fast the 22mm limit is, but it could be the absolute limit). The latest T25 seems to be 22.8mm. I gave my dad an Olight T25 a couple of years back and I'll see if I can borrow it in a day or so and see it if will fit. I might not see him until this weekend, though.

I'm also wondering if it might be possible to replace the machine screw that tightens the clamp down with something just a bit longer to accommodate a larger diameter light. I wouldn't want to go overboard on weight...but it might be possible to fit a slightly longer machine screw in there for a larger diameter light, since that screw does unscrew fully. Seems like it might be fairly easy to fit something larger into the clamp. That's something else I might check out in the next day or so to satisfy my own curiosity. 

Added Note: On extending the clamp screw, because of the way the clamp arm swings on a hinge away from the clamp body, I think the best we could hope for might be a 2mm to 4mm increase in diameter if we used a longer machine screw, so we might be able to get anywhere from a 24mm to 26mm diameter flashlight to fit...but probably no more than that, at least by my rough guess. It's hard for me to tell without having a longer screw with the same thread on hand.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 11, 2011)

aquaholik said:


> I just measured my 220 lumens LED flashlight and it is 35 mm.


 
Hey, aquaholik

Question: What kind of flashlight do you have that's measuring 35 mm diameter? Is it an AA light? 

And are you measuring it at it's narrowest point on the tube? Or measuring the widest point? 

Note that the Fenix Headband clamp can be loosened all the way and the tightening screw can be removed (if necessary), and it can be reclamped around the narrowest part of the flashlight tube -- so in most cases the narrowest part of the tube would be the key measurement.


----------



## aquaholik (Aug 12, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Hey, aquaholik
> 
> Question: What kind of flashlight do you have that's measuring 35 mm diameter? Is it an AA light?
> 
> ...



It was a Rocky brand from Sam's club that use 3 AAA. Yes 35 mm is the narrowest point. I am used to taping it on to a spare headband that I have from a mod of a headlamp that did not work out.

BTW, the 300 lumens 3 AA from Ebay for $12 wasn't half bad. The beam was adjustable and while it's no where close to 300 lumens, it just might do or serve well as a backup.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd like to know if there's a an 18650 light out there with a narrow enough tube to fit the Fenix Headband holder (22 mm or less). 

I'm thinking the ShingingBeam S-Mini might do the trick:

ShiningBeam S-mini XM-LT6 LED Flashlight 400 Lumens

This one is shown as exactly 2.2 cm /22 mm. I have no idea about run times, though, and can't seem to find that information anywhere (yet).

Link to a CPF Marketplace thread on the ShiningBeam S-mini:

***NEW*** ShiningBeam S-mini XM-LT6 LED Flashlight 400 Lumens


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 12, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> I'd like to know if there's a an 18650 light out there with a narrow enough tube to fit the Fenix Headband holder (22 mm or less).


 
I've used my Zebralight SC60 in the Fenix headband. The clamp doesn't close completly flush, but closes well enough & plenty tight. I've taken it running this way, and it worked fine. You don't even need to take off the clip, so long as the clip is on the outer most side.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 12, 2011)

The JetBeam BA20 might be a good option for the Fenix Headband, too. Two AA batteries, max 270 lumens. Diameter shown as 23mm, but I suspect that means the bezel and not the narrowest part of the tube. 

JetBeam BA20


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 12, 2011)

Oops, double post


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 12, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I've used my Zebralight SC60 in the Fenix headband. The clamp doesn't close completly flush, but closes well enough & plenty tight. I've taken it running this way, and it worked fine. You don't even need to take off the clip, so long as the clip is on the outer most side.


 
Hey, that's good to know. I would have thought based on the diameter of the SC60 that it wouldn't have fit the Fenix clamp. As long as the clamp closes securely, I think that's fine (that is, closing securely without necessarily closing flush). That means there could be several other options that would work in the Fenix clamp, given that the SC60 shows as a 25.4 mm diameter. I've got a lightly used SC600 on the way (purchased via CPF Marketplace) and which seems to have the same diameter as the SC60, and I was thinking it wouldn't fit the Fenix Headband. Now I'm excited about knowing that it might actually work for me if I want to use it that way. Very cool.

Added Note: It's funny, though -- even though the SC60 and SC600 show the same diameter, the SC600 sure looks like it might have a larger body tube diameter in the side-by-side comparison on the ZebraLight page for the SC600. Or maybe I'm misinterpreting which diameter is being listed (head diameter versus tube diameter -- which I think is something that doesn't seem to be presented consistently by each manufacturer when I try to take a careful look at diameter related specs).


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've tried other lights that were too big that fit in it just fine too (just not flush.) I bet you a million that the SC600 fits just fine (just not flush)....and yes that is exciting & makes it really versatile.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 12, 2011)

In a pinch, a TwoFish LockBlock could be used to attach a larger diameter light to the Fenix Headband clamp. Too large (too heavy) a light would cause balance problems, but for a light that might be barely too big for the clamp, this could easily work -- and it retains the angle adjustment capability of the clamp. That's a SureFire G2 CPF 50 Special (which is the size of a 6P) that I've placed in there purely for the visual, but this could serve as a good example of how a small 18650 light of similar size might be attached if it were too large for the included holder. The lockblocks have holding power, too -- and they wrap really cleaning around the clamp as can be seen here, so it doesn't look too shabby, either.


----------



## gooseman (Aug 14, 2011)

The EagleTac P100C2 also works very well. Depending on what mood I am in, I will run my Fenix Headband with either:

2 P100C2s (major throw)
1 P100C2 and 1 PD30 (floodier)
1 P100C2 and 1 SC51 (even floodier).

The 2AA lights work, but if you use eneloops they get pretty heavy.

I use 17670s in the P100C2s. Except for the very hottest days, I can use the P100C2s on high continuously without overheating.

The PD30s overheat though on turbo, so I can only run that on high.

BTW, the ZebraLight SC600 does not fit in mine (by a long shot). I wonder if the ShiningBeam P-Rocket XML would?


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 14, 2011)

Well...unfortunately, the ZebraLight SC600 doesn't fit in the Fenix Headband holder (not that I initially expected it to, but I was getting my hopes up a bit). I guess the grip-style body just gives it too large a diameter. However, I can still use the TwoFish LockBlock method, if desired. 

I went to my local pond to fish for about an hour tonight from sunset until after dark and I took this along. When I clicked the SC600 onto the high setting after dark, it lit up the whole pond (a couple of acres worth of pond by my rough estimate).


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 14, 2011)

Using the Fenix Headband with ZebraLight SC600, I was able to get this photo of a Diamondback Water Snake (nonpoisonous) using an iPhone that has no flash. Anyone who has taken photos with a non-flash-equipped camera phone knows how bad those photos usually turn out (grainy/blurred/very poor to not even viewable) when taken in low light -- much less after dark. 

This snake was just going up under the footbridge that I always cross in my fishing trips to a nearby pond. It was a big one for this species (between 4 and 5 feet long, thick and healthy). It's pretty cool that the SC600 on the headband gave me enough light to get this shot at night with just a camera phone.


----------



## psychbeat (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep- having a powerful HL seems like overkill until you try one!

have you been using the pure flood and throw beams at the same time?
how does it look?

the reason I ask is Im having a custom built (Ahorton) with 2 XP-G neutral floods
and a warm XM-L in a defocused aspheric. I plan on running both flood and spot
at once.

I usually have a dual XP-G 2.8a Linger Special ~4000k on my handle bars and 
a Spark 460NW XM-L and the two beams together arent too distracting.
Ive done other combinations that havent had the beams play as nice together
and different colored hotspots poking out all around can get confusing etc.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 14, 2011)

psychbeat said:


> have you been using the pure flood and throw beams at the same time?
> how does it look?


 
Yeah, I have been playing with variations of one or both lights, but only for a couple of evenings now. 

What I've been doing with the flood is angling it far enough downward that whatever is at my feet is visible either with peripheral vision or by glancing downward with my eyes (but not necessarily having to angle my head very far downward). See snake pic above for why I like to know what's at my feet... 

The flood plus throw lights together light up everything from the tips my toes on outward as far as I'd like to point the throw light into the distance. Of course, by angling the throw light downward I can also light up what's at my feet, but then I sacrifice distance -- so there are all kinds of variations in angling each light or turning one or the other on/off as needed. 

But man...when I turned on that SC600 in turbo mode...wow. Of course, it can be in turbo only so long before heat becomes an issue, but for brief periods...again, wow. The turbo is so bright that it more or less blinds the eyes to what's lit by the flood, so it's possible for the power of the throw light to cancel out the benefit of the flood, in part -- at least with the lights I'm using (it's a balancing act to find the best combination of modes). Sometimes it's good to have both lights on, sometimes only one or the other.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 15, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Well...unfortunately, the ZebraLight SC600 doesn't fit in the Fenix Headband holder...



That is really disappointing, and sorry I thought it would fit. I was thinking the SC600 had similar dimensions of my SC60. 

I like your set up with the H501 on the band as well. I have my H501w on the same band as my H51w, and like that set up quite a bit. I've been holding out on getting the SC600 because I mostly want the H600....will prolly end up with both though (like a good & respectable flashaholic should.)


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 15, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> That is really disappointing, and sorry I thought it would fit. I was thinking the SC600 had similar dimensions of my SC60.


 
I had the SC600 on the way to me regardless, so it wasn't as though my purchase of it hinged on whether it would fit the headband. 

Still, it'll be convenient to blame Outdoorsman5 in any future conversations... :nana:

Really, though -- the SC600 is a heck of a light. I'm very impressed with it and glad I bought it (wouldn't reverse my decision on it other than to have perhaps purchased it sooner). Since a fellow CPF member was kind enough to let it go for $75, I felt I couldn't pass it up...although I'm really curious as to how the light from the soon-to-be-released SC600w version will look at 4200 K. After handling the SC600 for just a short while, I was pretty sure I had what should become a personally very favored light in my hands. Between the soft flood of the H501w and the versatility of the SC600, the two of those meet a very wide range of my personal needs, and each in a small package. 

But back to the diameter question: the funny thing is that on the ZebraLight website the SC600 and SC60 are shown as having the same body diameter of 25.4 mm...but the SC600 in the side-by-side comparison from the ZebraLight site looks obviously larger in diameter (except for two skinny bands near the heat and tailcap). I've measured the diameter of the SC600 across the knurled part of the body and it is indeed right at 25.4 mm as stated by ZebraLight. But that makes me think that the SC60 is actually less than 25.4 mm in diameter across the body -- maybe closer to 23 or 24 mm, but I can only judge that visually. 

Here's a shot from ZebraLight showing them side by side.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 15, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> I had the SC600 on the way to me regardless, so it wasn't as though my purchase of it hinged on whether it would fit the headband.
> 
> Still, it'll be convenient to blame Outdoorsman5 in any future conversations... :nana:
> 
> But back to the diameter question: the funny thing is that on the ZebraLight website the SC600 and SC60 are shown as having the same body diameter of 25.4 mm...but the SC600 in the side-by-side comparison from the ZebraLight site looks obviously larger in diameter (except for two skinny bands near the heat and tailcap). I've measured the diameter of the SC600 across the knurled part of the body and it is indeed right at 25.4 mm as stated by ZebraLight. But that makes me think that the SC60 is actually less than 25.4 mm in diameter across the body -- maybe closer to 23 or 24 mm, but I can only judge that visually.


 
Ha, love it, and I'll gladly accept any & all blame going forward.

Well dang, my olight M20, which is 25 mm (or .984") in diameter, fits in the headband....just not flush. It's a shame that just a fraction of a mm ruins this. Also, the zebralight website threw me off with the dimensions listed......strange that they did this. Looks like someone got in a hurry or somethin.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 15, 2011)

For a visual on what I get testing the SC600 with Fenix Headband clamp, here's a pic. But I still have the lockblock option, and that actually worked just fine. The lockblock makes the setup slightly bulker, but it adds only 10 grams of weight (great holding power for such a slight amount of extra weight). Interestingly, since the lockblock places the the light farther from my eye, it seems to reduce side glare a bit. I wear glasses, so side glare seems to occasionally come into play.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 15, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Ha, love it, and I'll gladly accept any & all blame going forward.


 
Ha! Thanks for taking it so well. Some folks might have invited me to step outside for further discussion.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 16, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Ha! Thanks for taking it so well. Some folks might have invited me to step outside for further discussion.



I hear you...some folks take themselves too seriously around here & get their panties all up in a wad when someone doesn't share their opinion or pokes at em a little. Before & after I joined CPF I always liked those that were light-hearted & kept a good attitude even in the face of some with bad ones. All & all though, CPF is a great bunch of folks, and I can really relate to most of em.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 21, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Another option might be the Olight T25 (210 lumens), which should be close to the right size but perhaps just over (and I'm not sure how hard and fast the 22mm limit is, but it could be the absolute limit). The latest T25 seems to be 22.8mm. I gave my dad an Olight T25 a couple of years back and I'll see if I can borrow it in a day or so and see it if will fit. I might not see him until this weekend, though.


 
As a follow-up to my own post, I tried the Olight T25 in the Fenix Headband and it fits in the clamp just fine with some room to spare. I measured the body diameter of the T25 where the clamp needs to fit, and with it's kind of squarish body the diameter varied from 18mm to 21mm, depending on where I placed the caliper.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, checking your thread, very helpful by the way, I find this other band, that I think is a little better, light weight and accepts much wider bodies...

http://nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=26


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 29, 2011)

Changchung said:


> Hi, checking your thread, very helpful by the way, I find this other band, that I think is a little better, light weight and accepts much wider bodies...
> 
> http://nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=26


 
Thanks, Changchung, I appreciate the comments and the mention of the NiteCore headband. I like the NiteCore headband, too, but have not yet bought one. It seems to be quite versatile, especially with the top holders. 

But, the side holders on the NiteCore headband don't seem capable of adjustment and I'm not sure how well it would perform with a light of heavier weight or size. I also wonder if a light that generated a lot of heat was used on the NiteCore headband (like the SC600 I'm occasionally using on the Fenix headband), the closeness to the head on the NiteCore loops might create an uncomfortable heat problem...but I'm just speculating about the possibility of any heat issue. 

One of the advantages of the Fenix headband is that the side mounts can be adjusted to 36 positions for full 360-degree rotation (not possible with the side bands on the NiteCore headband). Where I find the side adjustment most useful is in the easy ability to angle the side lights downward to the exact position desired. It's also possible to point a light straight up to use as a ceiling bounce light (a flashlight like the SC600 will light an entire room that way off a white ceiling). It's not that often I'd need to do a ceiling bounce off a headband mounted light, but it's kind of nice to know that's one of the easy variations. 

Being one of those visually oriented guys, here are some pics to show a few of the adjusted angles capable with the side holders. These shots actually show a NiteCore D10 in the Fenix headband holders. 




 




 




 


If I do this with the SC600 as shown below, it'll light an entire room indoors -- again, something I wouldn't need to do often, but a nice thing to know I can do if desired. Just another interesting variation the Fenix headband allows.​


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 30, 2011)

Changchung said:


> Hi, checking your thread, very helpful by the way, I find this other band, that I think is a little better, light weight and accepts much wider bodies...
> 
> http://nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=26


 
I have a few of these headbands, and they work well. I used this headband for running, and it's very sturdy and does not bounce with lightweight lights. I would put a lightweight light (quark 123 or a quark AA or even a zebralight SC60) on top of my head, and there was no bouncing at all. Heavier lights can bounce & role over to one side or the other on top of your head, and work better on the side....although heavier lights placed on one of the sides will bounce around if running, but you really wouldn't want a big light in this rig for running. 

Also worth mentioning - lights don't work well on the side of this headband because you cannot adjust the light up or down. Lights worn on top of your head can be slid forward to face down or slid backwards to face forward. Works pretty well.

I have since moved on to using a zebra H51 on a NiteIze headband that works the best & is very sturdy. 

The NiteCore headband does not work well with the angled zebralights. You have to wear the nitecore headband off center for the H51 to line up well. I guess it would work ok, but looks goofy.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the extra info on the NiteCore headband, Outdoorsman5 (and on the NiteIze headband as well). 

It's good to hear this kind of stuff from an actual user of the item that's being discussed. I had wondered about what seems to be a sewn centerpiece on the NiteCore headband and I guess that's why you're saying the ZebraLight holder doesn't match up well with it. I'd still probably like to have one as an extra option, but never have been convinced that it was what I was looking for in terms meeting my particular needs. 

On the one hand, the Fenix headband is kind of bulky with it's rather large holders, but the NiteCore band doesn't seem quite as versatile in some ways. Both seem to be pretty good depending on specific needs (as does the NiteIze version).


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep I agree with you, and I am still looking for the perfect headband & light for running & camping. With the Nitecore headband, it only makes sense to put the ZL H51 in one of the side loops then pull it around front. The top strap blocks the light from getting centerred on your forehead which is the reason you have to turn the whole headband a little just to get the zebralight straight....again, it looks goofy this way.

When running, I like the ZL H51 combined with the NiteIze best because it doesn't bounce at all, but this set up is not great for camping. For camping I use the zebralight headband because I like to pull the headband down around my neck when in camp. The NiteIze headband is made out of nylon and is not stretchy. If you want to pull the NiteIze headband down around your neck requires you to adjust the velcro, but then you have to adjust it back when putting it back on your head.....kind of a pain, so I stick with the ZL headband when camping. I still bring the NitIze headband along just in case it's needed.

You can't comfortably pull the NiteCore headband down around your neck either, so I don't use it so much anymore. My kids still use them, and really like them. 

The Fenix headband is a really good design. But in the end it is too bulky for me, and usually gets left behind. My son used it recently though with my Quark Turbo X rigged in it. Helped him scan for fish in our neighborhood lake.....he was pretty cool.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 30, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Yep I agree with you, and I am still looking for the perfect headband & light for running & camping. With the Nitecore headband, it only makes sense to put the ZL H51 in one of the side loops then pull it around front. The top strap blocks the light from getting centerred on your forehead which is the reason you have to turn the whole headband a little just to get the zebralight straight....again, it looks goofy this way.


 
One option with the NiteCore headband might be to do something creative in mounting the ZebraLight holder to it. ZebraLight sells spare holders pretty cheaply...or you might have an extra as received with your headlamp...and I can think of two or three ways off hand that might work. 

You might zip tie one in place with a couple of really thin and unobtrusive zip ties. One could probably be glued into place, too (although that would obviously be permanent). With a heavy needle you could probably sew one into place, even sewing it vertically around the end pieces that the band would normally slip through. Lots of folks are using magnet solutions, too (something powerful like a rare-earth magnet), but I think some folks might hesitate about keeping a powerful magnet right next to their brain. :ironic: 

Actually, I like the sewing idea (looping along and around the vertical end pieces of the ZebraLight holder, not necessarily through the rubber of the holder) to make it really secure and not very noticeable at all, and you'd never feel something sewn against your forehead like you might feel zip ties or the like.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 30, 2011)

Good suggestions V. The sewing idea may be the best one. If I used the zebralight holder then it would become bouncy again unless I were just walking. Sewing the light on would prolly be more sturdy and more comfortable.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 30, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Good suggestions V. The sewing idea may be the best one. If I used the zebralight holder then it would become bouncy again unless I were just walking. Sewing the light on would prolly be more sturdy and more comfortable.


 
I agree. It should be really easy to do, especially if you don't mind having the holder permanently attached. But if you have extra headbands and holders...hey, why not? :naughty:


----------



## my_crib_too (Mar 5, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> If I do this with the SC600 as shown below, it'll light an entire room indoors -- again, something I wouldn't need to do often, but a nice thing to know I can do if desired. Just another interesting variation the Fenix headband allows.​




Maybe one SC600 on each side of your head and a ZebraLight H600 in the middle.


----------

